# World City Rebus #22



## debodun (Jul 22, 2021)

Guess the city suggested by the graphic:


----------



## Sunny (Jul 22, 2021)

If that's a lima bean, then Lima, Peru.


----------



## debodun (Jul 22, 2021)

Sunny strikes again!


----------



## Sunny (Jul 22, 2021)

I'll never forget the expression on our dog, Sunny's face when we put one lima bean in her dish. Normally, she loved eating anything, but she sniffed and sniffed that bean and then looked up at us with the most puzzled expression on her face that I've ever seen. Almost like saying out loud, "Do you actually expect me to eat this?"


----------



## debodun (Jul 23, 2021)

Lima beans are not my favorite food, either*. *


----------

